# Help- dog threw up long worm



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie did that as a youngster too. Hers were roundworms and easily treated with her hw med. They are very common, at least in youngsters. I'd call your vet and let them know and ask how they want to treat.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

As to ways to protect you and your daughter...good hand washing techniques and not allowing dog-human face kisses are about all that is needed. 
Children are most at risk becuase they tend to play with tails and they dont wash their hands/under finger nails well enough or often enough. They also tend to let dogs lick their faces/mouths and we all know that dogs use their mouths to keep themselves clean.
If you google 'canine zoonotic disease' or 'canine zoonotic transmission'...you can find much more detailed info.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It is common and is easily treated...IMHO no need to panic...it's gross, and needs to be dealt with as soon as possible, but not an emergency.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks! I found a vet that's open til late and I'll bring the dogs in! Spoke with them and they were very helpful! Ah! I am relieved


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good News! You'll rest more easily when the creepy-crawlies are being treated! ;-)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What are you using for heartworm prevention? Heartguard Plus and Interceptor both work to help prevent worms such as roundworms and hookworms. Interceptor also helps against whipworms.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I had Starla on Heartguard, but was due for a refill ; / I was told that Sentinel is good for both the fleas and heartworm.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

So here is an update.. I have Starla's appt set for this morning. She has been acting fine, no puke, energy is normal. Eating her cup of food that I give her in the morning (but leaving just a little in the bowl, then she went back again and ate it). I thought worms make them more hungry?

I just looked at her stool and it was normal. I didn't see anything strange besides some hairs in it. 

We saved her original puke, and it does look like a dried up cream colored worm, maybe 2 inches in length, but there are no other symptoms. Maybe it's a string... 

Her poop was fine. Would there definitely be worms in her stool if she had worms?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

please let us know what the vet says!! i have no idea if there would be a worm in each stool that passes.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You will not necessarily see worms in the stool. The adults tend to stay in the host where the food is. It is their eggs that pass in the stool where they can be picked up by a fresh host. When dogs pass adult worms it generally means they have a pretty large colony of the parasite. When treated the dead adults will pass in the stool so be prepared to see them then. They sound more like whipworms from the description, which are not covered by the active ingredients in many heartworm meds.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am interested into hearing how the vet appt went.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

The worm that my husband found was actually a lone worm! There was nothing found in her stool sample, and she has no other symptoms of having worms. Despite that, the vet de-wormed her and gave her a Heartguard. 

I asked the vet about Starla's size, as she was the runt of the litter. She said that at around 6 months their bone structure is almost fully developed She weighs 48 pounds at 6.25 months. And she said that Starla seems a little petite for her age. That's okay with me though


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

glad to hear you found out what it was and are treating her for it...i would think where there's one worm theres more?? but she is being dewormed which will take care of it!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> not allowing dog-human face kisses are about all that is needed.


Does that mean that we shouldn't let dogs kiss our face?? I thought that's pretty common between dogs and owners...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I could never NOT let my dogs kiss my face! i love doggie kisses


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> I could never NOT let my dogs kiss my face! i love doggie kisses


Me too!!!


----------

